# Reprograming



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Another mom question. I'm proud, my mom went to her first SASS shoot yesterday and she shot her first shotgun! Unfortunetly, it was a horribly bad experience I wouldn't wish on anyone, especially with their first time out.

She used someone else's pump 12 ga. shotgun (we don't have a SASS legal shotgun in the house) and used their reloads for it, too. Well, no one was aware that the loads had been mistakingly double loaded. So when she fired the shotgun it actually took her off her feet and threw her into the guy behind her who was keeping time. She now has the biggest, blackest bruise I have ever seen in my life on her shoulder and half way down her arm. Thankfully it wasn't her bad shoulder. 

She got up and fired it again, actually a few more times, but obviously she is very skitish about the shotgun now. She is considering taking mine for a test run with some real light loads in it, which I would really like her to do. Light loads in my Benelli will be nothing, especially with that Comfortech stock. But I know her, she'll back out. It took me a year to get her to just hold my revolver and now she loves it, but still. 

How do I help her overcome this fear? What are some good things I can teach her that she can use with both my Benelli and with a SASS approved pump shotgun (she wants nothing at all to do with double barrels and I'm not going to push it because I understand where she's coming from)? Is there anything lighter than bird shot or target loads? Any other advice? Thanks guys!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

What do you mean nobody knew they were double loaded? Double powder or double shot? Who's the dummy that loaded them? Was he trying to be cute or something? That's why I never shoot somebody elses reloads. Now you got her gun shy and she may give up altogether. What a shame.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

They are hard to find but there is a gallery load out there. They won't work a semi-automatic but do well in pumps. Do you know anyone with a 20 ga. you could let her use?


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

You can try Dove loads. They are sold every where. They are a very light powder charge. they can also work in an auto loader.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Baldy said:


> What do you mean nobody knew they were double loaded? Double powder or double shot? Who's the dummy that loaded them? Was he trying to be cute or something? That's why I never shoot somebody elses reloads. Now you got her gun shy and she may give up altogether. What a shame.


Well, I wasn't there and I had told her before she left to try not to use a 12 gauge if she had to use a shotgun at all. So I fully blame the guys at the match for making her gun shy. She told me all this second hand because I was at work when she went up there.

I believe it was double powder, but who knows. Whatever it was it sent her into the air a little. According to the guy who gave her the shotgun and the loads it was done by accident. I assume he was reloading while watching TV and wasn't paying attention.

I doubt she's going to give up. She's already talking about going to the range this Thursday. She's doing her CCL class this weekend and she's going to use my revolver. If she never picks up another shotgun I won't be too worried. I hope she does, but I also plan to be at the next SASS shoot to keep an eye on her. She did, however, express in an intrest in sporting clays. Not right now, of course. But in her defense, she shot four more rounds that included the shotgun after her accident. She's intent on sticking with SASS so I think she wants to give it her to get over the fear.

And she's already agreed to knock back to a 20 ga. next time.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Has anyone tried the Winchester light target loads? What do you think of trying her out on those? I've never tried them myself.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Your mom sounds like a real trooper. Buy her an accessory for her shootin' outfit.


----------

